# Photoshop editing: Man on a bench



## David K. Thomasson (Apr 3, 2014)

*Before:*






*After:*


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 3, 2014)

I really like the mood change that happens with the warmer colors of the second photo.  I do actually like both photos.  I cant tell where you got the piece you stamped over the hydrant so that is pretty cool!  Great work.


----------



## David K. Thomasson (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## PiP (Apr 3, 2014)

That's really clever editing, David! The second picture is softer and changes the mood.


----------



## David K. Thomasson (Apr 3, 2014)

PiP said:


> That's really clever editing, David! The second picture is softer and changes the mood.



Thanks. I think the key is the changes in the lighting, so it's directional. Creates more distinct lights and shadows.


----------



## vangoghsear (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice piece of editing.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 5, 2014)

Really nice job, those shadows create a great atmosphere!


----------



## Riptide (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't know... the second one doesn't feel real. You lightened up the guy's face, so it seems like he's plaster. The top dark I think is too dark, very contrasting, unnaturally so. That isn't to say I don't like it, it just feels weird to me. I do understand the tidying up, removing that one odd white peeled off piece of the wall, hydrant, the small speck of white on the bench, the blurry corner item. That cleans up the piece most definitely.

So they both have there up's and downs


----------



## David K. Thomasson (Apr 5, 2014)

I appreciate the responses, pro and con. Different strokes, different folks.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Apr 5, 2014)

David,

Remember that photography is art, so don't worry what anyone else thinks. The final image is how you wanted to see it; no one says it has to look any certain way. I struggled with this myself for a while. I felt like I cheated if I did too much with photoshop, but I finally realized that it was my art, so it has to move me.

~Dave (ClosetWriter)


----------



## W.Goepner (May 29, 2014)

David K. Thomasson said:


> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn nice Photoshop work, Nice. 
I am one of those, who like the challenge of finding the, 'what is different' in the papers. I see many of the areas you borrowed the coverups from. A little here, a little there, very cleanly done. Very good, very good.
I really like the lighting change for it gives the piece the feel of a sunset in the city. The first pic has the feel of a cloudy day and diffused lighting. 
The lower one you brought the sun around to the man's face, lighting it and areas of the stone work around him, Leaving shadows of the passing clouds and buildings. Again Very nicely done. Good work.


----------



## David K. Thomasson (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for your comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 1, 2014)

I know nothing about photoshop but I will agree with RipTide. There is something that makes it appear fake. That being said, I like the first picture. I suppose you could say that I like the rawness it has. The angle is wonderful too. It captures me, the feeling of curiosity runs over as to say: "What's his story?" Which is good in my opinion since I like to see stories unravel by a single shot/photograph. In short, inspiration is everywhere. Don't you think?


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

NICEEEEE!


----------



## Phase (Jul 31, 2014)

Would love to hear how you did it.


----------



## David K. Thomasson (Sep 2, 2014)

Phase said:


> Would love to hear how you did it.



Hi, sorry to be so long in replying. Lots of layers, about 20 in all. Clone stamp to remove all the clutter. To darken some parts and lighten others, I used a hue/sat adjustment layer with the Lightness slider pulled back to darken the whole image. Then paint with black on the mask where  you want to restore some of the brightness. Where the original brightness wasn't enough, I painted on a blank layer in Soft Light mode.

Here's an example using another pic:

1. original image:





2. Darken with hue/sat adjustment layer:





3. Paint with black on the hue/sat mask to reveal original brightness (and paint in the lightbulbs on separate blank layer):





4. Brighten further by painting on a blank layer in Soft Light blend mode:


----------



## Phase (Sep 3, 2014)

Great thanks David for coming back to me on this... seems like a brilliant idea make an image look even better :eagerness:. Will try it out tonight.


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

Oh, I see what you did there ;D
That's really good, and how you got that fire hydrant to go away, really good photoshop-ing(?) :]


----------



## TKent (May 1, 2015)

Gorgeous. Love it 



David K. Thomasson said:


> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David K. Thomasson (May 1, 2015)

Thanks Raleigh and TKent ... I appreciate it.


----------

